
Source Code Obfuscation Patterns - joebergeron
http://joe-bergeron.com/posts/Java%20Obfuscation:%20A%20Pattern%20Language/#
======
arzel
Check out Procyon's[1] java decompiler. Another great tool would be CFR[2].
Never know when these might come in handy.

edit* mind if i ask what game it is? :)

[1]
[https://bitbucket.org/mstrobel/procyon/wiki/Java%20Decompile...](https://bitbucket.org/mstrobel/procyon/wiki/Java%20Decompiler)

[2] [http://www.benf.org/other/cfr/](http://www.benf.org/other/cfr/)

------
zeveb
This is really awesome, the sort of thing I love to see on HN! Thanks for
writing & posting it.

